# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Подскажите звуковой драйвер.

## zortex1992

Подскажите пожалуйста драйвер для звукового адаптера Realtek ALC883 @ VIA VT8237A High Definition Audio Controller ( windows xp )

----------


## DEL

Вбивай dev-id устройства на сайте www.devid.info и будет счастье.

----------

